# Found this gem at the last gun show



## Hush

(Along with a real gem, a pre-ban unfired Bushmaster AR with Colt upper...for $650)


----------



## Guest

Has LandShark9C1 fallen on hard times and now has to sell-off his shit?


----------



## CJIS

Wow


----------



## MARINECOP

Which gun show? Must have been Rockingham Park in NH, they sell some crazy shit up there.


----------



## Hush

Manchester. Next ones in Marlborough in a couple of weeks, was pretty good last time.


----------



## Hush

There were plenty of those, sold by the same guy in the picture.


----------



## mpd61

I vote somebody goes over to NEShooters and sets up a rumble in the parking lot for Sunday! At the Marlboro Gun show that is!


----------



## Killjoy

I avoid most gun shows like the plague. Usually a bunch of overweight wackos with 9-11 conspiracy t-shirts spouting off drivel about guns they don't know squat about. The sellers are even worse! Overcharging rubes with stories or outright falsehoods about guns they're selling: "This M1 was used in the Battle of the Bulge! Uhmmmm, H&R didn't make M1 rifles until the 50's....." The only thing I've ever found worth buying at most gun shows was ammo.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Sometimes I like the sales people though


----------



## Hush

Yes, they are mostly overpopulated with know-nothings but then again, so are most gun stores as well. Good place to try and negotiate a deal or find an obscure part or accessory.


----------

